# Gunky and inflamed eye



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac has a really gunky eye that is inflamed this morning. 

He had a 3 hour run around with 4 litter mates on Sunday and I am thinking he either got something in his eye or might have scratched it. 

330 vet appointment awaits!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I've used gentletears eyedrops on my pup with great success (vet told me human eye drops and animal eye drops are the same) I have to give him drops every couple months cause he'll scratch his eye out in the field.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck at the vet Mac - hope it is not soo serious and that the eye will be 100% in no time!! Any chance Mac likes going to the vet? Since Dugo broke his toe his gone to the vet so many time that he is actually happy to see everyone ...


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

smurfette said:


> Good luck at the vet Mac - hope it is not soo serious and that the eye will be 100% in no time!! Any chance Mac likes going to the vet? Since Dugo broke his toe his gone to the vet so many time that he is actually happy to see everyone ...


Mac loves the vet!!!

Outside of regular visits for injections he has had to go several times for his allergies and an infected toe. He was put under twice once for a lymph node extraction and once for six skin samples for allergy testing. Both times as soon as he woke up he was tail wagging crazy. He loves our vet!

Will find out soon from our dog walker what the prognosis is as she has kindly taken him in for us.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So it is conjunctivitis. So nothing major. Antibiotic eye drops for 7 days.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Eye problem here, also. Every time the boy runs in tall brush he comes come with problems, guaranteed. He runs with eyes open, I guess  

Sam cam home from the vet with Fucithalmic gel... "_apply to left eye twice a day for 5 days _"

Too bad the vet never checks his ears.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I clean my Rudy's eyes each morning very gentle and after the warm waters cloth no DETERGENTS or Chemicals 

each eye (BAUSCH AND LOMB EYE RELIEF ADVANCED)

3 X a week his ears

nails 2x a month

and are baby girl and V is coming soon ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic photos Rudy - are you a professional photographer??


----------

